Ask HN: What's your favourite book to understand linear algebra for CS? - tapan_pandita
======
joshux
Coding the Matrix: Linear Algebra through Applications to Computer Science

for more theoretical I'm planning to read: Vector Calculus, Linear Algebra,
and Differential Forms: A Unified Approach

------
0x54MUR41
There are:

1\. Elementary Linear Algebra by Howard Anton,
[https://www.amazon.com/Elementary-Linear-Algebra-Howard-
Anto...](https://www.amazon.com/Elementary-Linear-Algebra-Howard-
Anton/dp/0470559918)

2\. Elementary Linear Algebra: Applications Version by Howard Anton and Chris
Rorres, [https://www.amazon.com/Elementary-Linear-Algebra-
Application...](https://www.amazon.com/Elementary-Linear-Algebra-Applications-
Version/dp/1118434412)

------
plaidturtle
Check out this video series by 3Blue1Brown:
[https://youtube.com/#/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVF...](https://youtube.com/#/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab)

------
mbrock
Linear Algebra Done Right.

~~~
pedrodelfino
Indeed a great book. The best Math departments that I know also use this book
to teach linear algebra.

------
max_
Elementary Linear Algebra by Ron Larson, [https://www.amazon.com/Elementary-
Linear-Algebra-Ron-Larson/...](https://www.amazon.com/Elementary-Linear-
Algebra-Ron-Larson/dp/1133110878)

Other books assume you already know what they are talking about.

------
k__
I didn't get Linear Algebra at university for a long time. Computer Graphics
(2D and 3D) helped with this, since I'm a practical learner.

